# Part Deus:



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Place the unit on the bench. Did I already say to clean the outside of the box well? Drain the oil in the pan, drain the converter too if not done previously.

This can be your transmission or a purchased unit, the principles remain the same. 

Did it operate OK but you just wanted to freshen it up? OR did it slip in 1 or more gears? 

Did it have an external leak?

Did it operate well and you are converting it to direct drive?

It helps to keep notes.

Look-up things to be remembered ahead of time. Bolt torque, band adjustment, end play, clearances...ETC write them down.

Print out a "work copy" of the parts explosion to refer to (with oily hands)...

Fix you a table or work area that will collect oil and not run all over the floor.

What were we doing?

Were we just doing a direct drive conversion? 

Did it drive in reverse? But not a forwards gear?

This will determine our next steps:

*DIRECT DRIVE CONVERSION ONLY:* If the trans has a main pressure test port, place your feed line from your pump here. Turn the unit "turtle" and remove the pan. Inspect for things that should not be there. A dark, smoky "soot" is normal. A magnet covered with sludge is OK too. Anything larger is not OK, but still normal. Any pieces are bad.

Tap out the drain plug for your pump supply line OR weld in a special fitting. No soft solder here. Silver braze, acetylene or MIG weld.


----------

